# .

## 23m

?              ?         ?     .

----------


## Smic

> ?






> ?


     ?

----------


## Rh

- ,    - .
   :
    : 76/ 60  76, / " " -   
        51    76/ -   
    : 58    76/ -   
        76/ 51   -

----------


## 23m

. - (  3 )   -       ,    ,  ...    ....?

----------


## Rh



----------


## .

*23m*, ,         .

----------


## 23m

> *23m*, ,         .


  - ?       ,         ,    -

----------


## .

,         -.    .  -  .      .    -     "".



> -


   .

----------


## Rh

,      ,    ,   .

----------


## .

,    ...       ?

----------


## 23m

, .    .    , ..

----------


## Smic

> ?


,  , .     .              ...

----------


## 23m

> ,  , .     .              ...


   -    ?

----------


## Rh

> ,    ...       ?


       .    ,      ?   . 815 ,      **   ,      .

----------


## .

> ...


  :Smilie: 




> , .    .    , ..


      -    .   .           -    .

----------


## .

> 


   ?     ,           .
    ,     (     )    .

----------


## Smic

> 


        .    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Rh

> ?     ,           .


 ,    , -  ,   -    .     ,       .         ,        ,     .

----------


## .

> ,        ,     .


...    .     .

----------


## Rh

..  ,    .

----------


## .

*Rh+*,           .
        .    815-.

----------


## zhem

\ 62

----------


## Rh

> .    815-.


  ,   -  .       ,     .                .     :      ,    .        . 
,    ,     .




> \ 62


,     ,      .

----------


## .

*Rh+*,  .      ,  .
,          .    - ,  ,   .        - .




> \ 62


...   "" . 
    - 58      66(67)  .

----------


## accou

:
- 76 - 51 -   ,
- 76 - 51 -    ,
- 58-2 - 76 -    .
  :
- 10,20 - 60/1 -   (  ..),
- 19 - 60/1  -            
- 60/1 - 60/3 -  -        
- 10,20,91,97 - 60/3  -  ,     ,       ,   

    ,  ,  ,     ,         ,   ,  ,  .           - .

----------


## .

*accou*,   ?  ,     ...

  ,     ?    -    .



> - .


        ?

----------


## Rh

> Rh+,  .      ,  .
> ,          .


  "/ "  .     , ,   . ..,   . ,    ?

----------


## .

> , ,   . ..,   .


 ,   4  ... ,  ,         .



> "/ "  .


,  .       .  ,    ,      ,   -  -    .
  ,     ""  ,      ,      .



> ,    ?


51 66  
58 51 -  ""   ( 76        ).

----------


## accou

,
      .  - ,  ,  , ,       .       .        (  ,       ).
       ,    .

----------


## Rh

> ,   4  ... ,  ,         .


..  ?




> 51 66  
> 58 51 -  ""


       ?

----------


## .

> 


         58 ?




> (  ,       ).


?   -    ?          ...



> ,    .


 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ..  ?


...     -             :Smilie: 



> ?


.    .

----------


## Rh

> ...     -


     .   ,   ,   .           .




> .    .


    .     :     ,          ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,   .           .


  :Smilie:  



> .     :     ,          ?


?  ?        -    .       , , .      .

----------


## Rh

> 


    .




> -    .


     ,   ,     ?   -   ?   -    ,    ?    :    ,   ,      .       .

----------


## .

*Rh+*,      -  ,  .          ?    ,    ....       ?         ..  ?

 (    )    -            -       ( ).         ,          ,    /.

----------


## Rh

?  -  ,  ,      .   -   .        ,    ,  ,   ,  , ..  ,   .       . ,  ,    ,     .       , ..      ,       .       .

----------


## .

> ?


    .   -   .     - .



> .


 ?    .



> ,     .       , ..      ,       .       .


 ?      -  .
  ,  , , .
   .  ...           -      .

----------


## Rh

,     .       :   ,   .         .   ,    "":     .      2 :    (     ?    ).               -  ,  .       ,    ,       -   .     ,     ?

----------


## .

*Rh+*,   -   ...  -  ...   ...   - ..  ..     ....            ....     ....   ...     ..        ,     !

..    ...     ...
*Rh+*, ..      ..      .. .. ....      ...      ...   ,   ....  :-)

----------


## Rh

,      ,     :
 1.  ,     
1.       ,         ,       ,       .
2.      ,     ,      .

       ,           ,    ? 




> - ..  ..     ....            ....     ....   ...     ..        ,     !


      ..  .     ,      ,      . 
NB        .   ,   :     - :  ,   .. ..   ,     .     ,    .        ,      , ,      . ,    ,     .

 ,    .     , ..      , ,   "",   "" .     ,   .. ,  ..  ,  -  .        ,   .

----------


## .

> ,           ,    ?


   ...
  ,   .  ,      .   .      .



> ,


           .          -  .



> ,    .


 ?

----------


## Rh

.  ,   - .    .    ,     ,     , ,   ..      ?  ,      " "?     ,      ,     ""?   ",    ,  ,     ?"   ,         "",     .
   :   -  ,     . ,     ,  ,       .     (    ): -     , - ..    , - ,     ..,           .




> ,    . 
> 
>  ?


      .

----------


## .

> .


. ,       ,      ?
    .                 .
   ,            .     .

 ...        - ,  .

----------


## Rh

,    .    ,  ,  ,    ,        .




> ,            .


,        .           " "  ",   ".

----------


## Rh

,    .    ,  ,  ,    ,        .

:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   ,            .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

,        .           " "  ",   ".

----------

009   .

----------


## .

**, ,..         ..     ???

----------


## Rh

> ...        - ,  .


  -?

----------

> ?              ?         ?     .

----------


## faust

> ?


.        .      -  , .  ,     .

----------


## Rh

:       .

----------


## faust

> 


  ?

 572.  

1.      ()        ()     *  ()  *                    .

----------


## Rh

,   . .

----------


## 23m

1.   ( ) - 58/66
2.    - 76/58
3.   - 66/51
4.     -  - 51/76


1.    58/76
2.       60/58
3.    -      - 76/51

 ?

----------


## Rh

.    



> 1.   ( ) - 58/66


      ,     .       .     -  . .:



> 2.       60/58


   91 .

----------

" ".   Rh+ "    ".   -   +  -     . : 009; 76.5-60.3 ,   76.5-66.3 (67.3) -     .    -    "  ,    ,         "

----------


## Rh

:



> 76.5-66.3 (67.3)


        (. 807 ).     ,      .      - .

----------


## faust

** , 



> " ".


 ,  



> -


    .       -.

----------


## Rh

> -.


      .

----------


## faust

*Rh+*,   ,   ( ) .         (       18  , -    ).
..      (     -    ,        )
 , , , ..  ,     ,          ().

.      :Smilie:

----------


## Rh

. 454 :
"  -   ()    ()     ()." 
  ,     .
      , ..   .     ,      . 
    "  "   ""   "  ,     __   " -  ?

----------


## 23m

1.     - ???? 
2.    - 76/58
3.   - 66/51
4.     -  - 51/76


1.    58/76
2.       91/58 ; 60/91
3.    -     - 76/51

    ?

----------

Rh+ "        " -  .      ,  ,  .   , 009 -   , 76.5-66.3 (67.3)     /.        (,   )?     ;        . -     /?  ,    ,         ,       ...

----------


## Rh

.      -  #3. 




> 3.   - 66/51


  ,     .58    . 66 - .

----------


## faust

*Rh+*, 


> , ..   .     ,      . 
>     "  "   ""   "  ,     __   " -  ?


,     .    " "      -,  , ,     . ,     280-.
   .    -  .  ,     . , ,     "-"    " "  .

----------


## Rh

> " "      -,  , ,     . ,     280-.


 .

----------


## Rh

> ,  ,  .


    . 
51 66 -  
66 ??. -   ( ,   : 60, 76   66,        ).
    ,     .




> (,   )?


   (   ),      ,           .




> . -     /?  ,    ,         ,       ...


   .     
76 ??.    ,
      ,          (,   ..)     .

----------

, , ..,          ???  , )))

----------


## faust

**, 


> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## Rh

> , , ..,

----------

,     ,     (     /  )

http://taxhelp.ru/phorum/read.php?f=1&i=74153&t=74153

     ,    - 

   ,        , , ...

  ,  
   ()

   )))

----------

**

   )))))))

----------


## 23m

,  
 Rh+

----------

. ,   ,       ,   . ,          ?

----------


## Rh

7  1937 . N 104/1341
  - .I, .5

----------

,     .

----------


## 23m

6 2004

----------

